# $59 Million dollars in completed listings in the TUG Marketplace!



## TUGBrian (Jul 1, 2022)

2022 looking to be a banner year for the Timeshare Resale and Rental market!

Just crossed $58 Million in completed listings in the https://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace

Cannot wait to see what the 2nd half of 2022 brings!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 31, 2022)

and just like that, passed 59m!

these are certainly much higher numbers than any year I can recall in the past!

Sell or rent your timeshare today without paying large upfront fees, and zero commissions!


----------

